# First Spawn



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

took a video of some of it. 

http://youtu.be/Z9N0K_MZJIM

 they were so beautiful to watch.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

is it possible to embed videos?


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

it's been about 24 hours since the spawning should i be seeing babies in the nest? should i reintroduce the female? she still looks eggy to me.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

beautiful male! it is kind of a bad viseo quality though. i love blue butterflys


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

what coloring is the female.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

its from my phone and the plastic isn't clear on the tub they're in. i set another male up in a five gal hex mostly filled that has clear plastic. 

she's a bluish red.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so you will get multis


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah i'm really excited to see what we come out with my friend and i are trying to partner in buying all the different stuff.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have a multi delta tail spawn going on now too. weird we are blue eyed, live in new jersey, breed bettas. the only thing that would be weirder is iif you were blonde and in middle school! lol


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol I haven't been in middle school in years.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

i feel like i see one little verticle speck of a thing but now i can't find it. don't know how my first spawn went lol.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

so i definitely saw some tiny little dusty looking fish looking things falling to the bottom and later seeing him pick them up and put them back into whats left of the nest. he seems to have let most of the bubbles pop hopefully he'll make a new one?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

those are probably eggs. and males can raise a whole spawn with no bubblenest but it just makes their job harder.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

That's good to know. He seems a little lazy in getting them but they've got him busy. I saw one free swimming one in the plants along the top.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how many do you think there are??


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

i haven't the slightest idea. i don't see more than like four at a time.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i thought i only had 10 and then i took the java moss out i had 41 and a half


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

and a half?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yep there is only half of his body and no fins! he is feisty and still alive! he has some nice copper and red color from blue and red parents!


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

aw poor guy. did you see the thread i started on the new copper male i got from work?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no where is it!!!


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

i see babies still falling so i know i've still got some! haha.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought some java moss for the tank today. I see little guys hanging pit under the nest. Maybe six to ten.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

i see the little guys doing like a fall down and zig zag zip back up to the nest it's so cute. i'm so excited!


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

still see some fry but doesn't look like as many but i noticed now they are swimming around instead of falling under the bubble nest and zipping back up. i'm assuming they have taken up residency in the java moss but daddy may have eaten some i don't know.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey did these guys make it to adulthood?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah did they ? :3


----------

